# Which BBQ



## Yob (1/10/14)

Were currently going to have a flash deck built over out pretty shitty dated old pavers, going a modwood decking for easy maintenance (never need to oil)





looking to build in a BBQ and such and Ive been looking at these 2

Masport and Beefmaster.. both of which sound OK..

Anybody know anything about these / other options / better way to go?

Looking to end up with something like this... 




only bigger and able to fit the party keg under etc etc.. 

Thoughts and advice welcomed before I hit the button.. SWMBO is telling me I need to make swift decisions so I'm turning to the only group who makes any sense for advice :lol:


----------



## zappa (1/10/14)

You could just buy a large cast iron plate and some stainless gas burners. Hole in the center, an old fruit tin underneath to catch the fat...


----------



## Florian (1/10/14)

It's not what you want to hear, but if I was you I would strongly consider a 'real' BBQ, anything that isn't gas fired, like a weber. I'm sure you can build some fancy stone structure around one as well, and your food will taste so much better.


----------



## SmallFry (1/10/14)

Go have a look on aussiebbq.info/forum

They're just like us, except obsess about cooking things rather than fermenting them. Lots if advice & opinions to be had.

You might even find some friends there.


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

zappa said:


> You could just buy a large cast iron plate and some stainless gas burners. Hole in the center, an old fruit tin underneath to catch the fat...


Wouldnt look the goods though mate, gotta be able to walk out there and jiz a little each time 



Florian said:


> It's not what you want to hear, but if I was you I would strongly consider a 'real' BBQ, anything that isn't gas fired, like a weber. I'm sure you can build some fancy stone structure around one as well, and your food will taste so much better.


Ive actually got a big old steel thingamy I want to convert to a decent (massive) spit that I can chuck a whole sheep on, but thats a different project, sadly, I dont have the time to build little fires and look after the thing



SmallFry said:


> Go have a look on aussiebbq.info/forum
> 
> They're just like us, except obsess about cooking things rather than fermenting them. Lots if advice & opinions to be had.
> 
> You might even find some friends there.


People like to SmallFry things? weird.. 

will check it out, cheers


----------



## hellbent (1/10/14)

We have a Beefmaster and I find it doesn't really heat up all that well, I usually crank it up then wait for 15 mins or more for it to get near hot, usually have to cook with hood down.....just seems to me the burners are to far away from the hotplate......Ideal if you want to get a few ales in whilst cooking, you will have a legit excuse just blame it on the barbie. Anyway I found apart from the heat it's a good barbie. Personally I'd love one of these ...

Ziegler & Brown Triple Grill Natural Gas

I seen one up north and reckon they would be just ideal for us but then there's only 2 of us.... I realise that's not quite what you have in mind so good luck
Cheers Al

Edited for reasons beyond my control :chug:


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

is that a 4 burner or a 6 mate?


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/10/14)

Yob said:


> Wouldnt look the goods though mate, gotta be able to walk out there and jiz a little each time


Ensure to budget for a sink next to the BBQ so you can wash your hands before cooking.


----------



## hellbent (1/10/14)

Yob said:


> is that a 4 burner or a 6 mate?


thats a 4 burner, about 6 yrs old


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/14)

Pizza oven > BBQ I reckon. 

But going off my neighbors highly successful set up, essentially it must include a rotisserie capable of supporting at least a suckling pig and a hot plate (preferably cast iron) thats a at least a two man job to lift.


----------



## hellbent (1/10/14)

hellbent said:



> thats a 4 burner, about 6 yrs old


oooopssss Just went out to get the model of it and discovered it's a GrandAll, not a Beefy.... Close but no cigar!!


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Pizza oven > BBQ I reckon.
> 
> But going off my neighbors highly successful set up, essentially it must include a rotisserie capable of supporting at least a suckling pig and a hot plate (preferably cast iron) thats a at least a two man job to lift.


Thought longing hard about that dave, will be making provision and space for future addition of a pizza oven I hope


----------



## TheBigD (1/10/14)

webber, beefeater or massport in that order would be my recommendation, have a look at http://www.aussiebbq.info/forum/ for great info


----------



## SmallFry (1/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Pizza oven > BBQ I reckon.


Mrs Yob: "Honey, the Yobette's are getting hungry for their dinner. Could you go fire up the barbie?"
Yob: "Sure thing, sweet-cakes. I'll go start up the wood fired pizza oven, we should be eating some time prior to midnight..."


----------



## Blind Dog (1/10/14)

I have a 7 year old 4 burner Beefmaster Turbo Classic (think its classic anyway) + side burner, and its great - easy to light, easy to clean, not a speck of rust (its outdoors under a BBQ cover) or other damage, comes up to temperature quickly and it’s easy to control the heat. Quality is very good. The decals (for brand & flame sizes) wore off a long time ago, but that’s it


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/10/14)

for gas - any conventional 4 burner will do - don't waste $1000s on fancy SS. throw out the aluminium spreaders and get a steel mesh tray and fill it with volcanic rocks. (for the grill side). For the hot plate side, just a good, flat hot plate. avoid the ones with a section of raised ridges on it.
for charcoal - kamado would be idea but $$$. A $50 kettle can get you the low & slow wood smoke flavours if you want.
pizza oven would be sick but you can't just decide to have a bbq and 1/2hr later be cookin'. It's a full weekend commitment


----------



## MetalRooster (1/10/14)

I have the Turbo Elite 4 burner from BBQ's galore. not cheap but I absolutely love it, best BBQ i've ever had. My old man recently bought one as well and he is super happy too. Mine is about 3-4 years old now, but the new ones have these weird looking RQT burners - old man has these and have to say if I could retro fit them I would! more even heat distribution and self cleaning.


----------



## Tahoose (1/10/14)

It might not fit the requirements in the looks department but the webber Q range is awesome.

Family Q would probably be what your after and would come in around the $600-700 range. Do roasts in them and pizzas.

Go to one of the BBQ shops and get the one with the thermometer built in, same price as bunnings/masters but they stock that range exclusively.


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/14)

SmallFry said:


> Mrs Yob: "Honey, the Yobette's are getting hungry for their dinner. Could you go fire up the barbie?"
> Yob: "Sure thing, sweet-cakes. I'll go start up the wood fired pizza oven, we should be eating some time prior to midnight..."


I said it was >, I didn't say it was practical.


----------



## Gregos (1/10/14)

Weber Family Q is the way to go, wouldn't be without mine!


----------



## SmallFry (1/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> I said it was >, I didn't say it was practical.


Would personally love a w/f pizza oven, but currently have:
- 4 burner gas bbq for ease
- kettle weber for roasts, etc
- Hark smoker for low'n'slow

I think suggesting adding another bbq into the mix would go down about as well as a case of syphilis


----------



## bricho (1/10/14)

aussiebbq is a good forum, spent some time there, except now i have 4 different types of BBQs...

i have a Weber Q only used when in a rush or when im lazy using gas, but now mostly use my Hark smoker, either for long slow cooks or quick cooks over charcoal in the firebox, nothing beats charcoal in my opinion.

Will be upgrading to one of these one day http://grillpro.com.au/category/yoder-offset-grills-and-smokers/


----------



## DU99 (1/10/14)

how about this small unit. also gasmate has showroom just off the monash

look here for other units


----------



## mxd (1/10/14)

I won't be any help

I have the gas 6 burner
Gas rotisserie 
Gas pizza oven and
Offset smoker that when I'm serious is also a charcoal BBQ rotisserie


----------



## lael (1/10/14)

I've used a few, masport is ok, stainless is not the best (some spots, but neglected a little). Had various kmart ones, and used others'. Bought a second hand weber genesis off ebay for a song. Best purchase ever. Genuinely so good to cook with. I went to clean it up, called weber and a number of the parts I needed were sent under lifetime warranty. Just brilliant service and product


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

Lots of votes for the Webber in there.. Lifetime warranty is hard to knock.

Thinking hard about the options, Cherrs lads..


----------



## lael (1/10/14)

I'm not sure if they are a lifetime warranty any more or not... but apparently the one I bought was... here you go: http://help.weber.com/warranties/


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

The family q appears to be gas as well.. Argh!!! '


----------



## beercus (1/10/14)

Walked past this at green shed the other day, looks good. Father in law has a matador and it's a good bbq....

Not sure if this one is worth the 2K$ But similar piece at BBQ galore is 5K

http://www.bunnings.com.au/matador-wels-4-star-7-5l-min-6-burner-entertainer-outdoor-kitchen-_p3180366

I have a WFO and a 5 burner next to it and am very happy with the set up., would love a sink out there... See pic


----------



## Black Devil Dog (1/10/14)

I've had a S/S, 4 burner Beefeater for 9 years, still going strong. 

We get some bloke to take it apart and give it a thorough clean every 2-3 years, brings it back almost like new. I can't see it wearing out any time soon.


----------



## Cocko (1/10/14)

I have tried a few over the years and last buy I wanted to go an all stainless [Brewing influence I guess] and my old man had had one once...

Rang him from the store to ask about it - "Do NOT go stainless grill plates, they do not get hot, it is that simple - Get a Webber, mate"

So I did.

Webber family Q - best thing I have done. You need to change the way you cook on them a little but when you get it, you cannot go wrong, mate.

In short - Webber Q gets my vote every day of the week.

5.5 pence.



EDIT: Never met someone who was sorry they went a Webber.


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

Do the cookers detach? As in, if I build this thing with a set down, can the cooker be removed and placed off stand?


----------



## Cocko (1/10/14)

Are you talking webber?

If so, The stand screws to the cooker 'capsule' so yes, but you will be dealing with the curved under side for a build in.

All the smaller Q's just sit on a stand so they can be taken to a park or a like but the family is attached to the stand but again, only by screws, you could use it stand alone if you had something else to sit it on.....

I don't say this lightly, for me, getting the webber Q was like going AG, once I worked it out I would never look back - Similar, not saying basic BBQ's [Partials] can not produce the goods just sayin...

1.2 yen.


----------



## daninjt (1/10/14)

Just to throw another option in the ring.

Primo Oval Xl

Does your steaks, pizzas and smokes as well. Not cheap but an awesome unit.

for me, if its gas, you may as well cook it on the stove.

Charcoal and wood adds another dimension to the flavour of meat.

Get into it.

Cheers,


----------



## philmud (1/10/14)

+1 for a weber-Q, I've got the size down from the family-Q (should have gone the biggest) and it kicks the shit out of any other gas BBQ I've used. Charcoal might have that special something, but it's a PITA to light & heat up etc. when you want to grill a quick steak for dinner. There's a reason people don't say "now we're cooking with charcoal".


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

Ha.. Cunny funt 

Thanks lads, plenty to go on here. 

Leaning towards the Q but will go have a look and see what I fall in love with.

Cheers


----------



## MitchD (1/10/14)

Webber and a pizza oven? 

Also avoid that mod wood stuff. A mate is a chippy and informed me that that product will expand 10mm from morning to afternoon. Every day. In short he has seen it pop screws during the day as it expands/contracts.


----------



## alcoadam (1/10/14)

I've got the Weber Q but really only use the charcoal bbq these days. You just can't beat the flavour of charcoal once you've worked it out...you'll never get a steak to taste as good (but of course the quality of the meat plays a big part too).

I fire up the charcoal bbq with one of those "starter chimneys" that I place over a "Rambo burner" for a few minutes. You can be cooking on charcoal in the same time the gas one takes to warm up.


----------



## Edak (1/10/14)

MetalRooster said:


> I have the Turbo Elite 4 burner from BBQ's galore. not cheap but I absolutely love it, best BBQ i've ever had. My old man recently bought one as well and he is super happy too. Mine is about 3-4 years old now, but the new ones have these weird looking RQT burners - old man has these and have to say if I could retro fit them I would! more even heat distribution and self cleaning.


I also have the turbo elite but with the RQT burners. It's great and keeps everything juicy on the inside. You still get a great flavour because the quartz vaporises any fats and the smoke ads flavour. Bugger all flare ups is also nice. Stainless throughout is bling and the thing is built like a tank! The grill is also stainless and though it takes a little longer to heat up it does get mighty hot.


----------



## doctr-dan (1/10/14)

I noticed you said you were thinking of using mod wood, personally I wouldn't advise it.
A couple of reasons, 
1. It gets so hot you can't go barefoot unless you want to bbq your feet
2. It flexise more between each joist than timber, doesn't feel solid underfoot.
3. It's not that hard to apply a coat of decking sealer once a year and it dill look so much better


----------



## Yob (1/10/14)

The area to be decked is largely shaded so not so worried about the expansion, though I will look into it.


----------



## lukasfab (1/10/14)

I havent had a gas bbq for the last 5yrs, weber all the way!
charcoal is the best and doesnt take long to get going, when i say charcoal i dont mean those heat bead things they take longer.
Unfortunately charcoal is hard to get here in perth for good price.

but when i build my alfresco i may put a ng bbq in, might! Seen one of those turbo rq things and it looked impressive

go real wood for decking to, not hard to put some oil down once a year and like you said its in the shade.
mate had modwood shit and oils from foods would stain it


----------



## Yob (2/10/14)

The trouble with timber I'm that area is because of the shade and trees, it'll be prone to mould growth and rotting, fucked if I'm giving up brewdays to sand, oil etc, time is a fair premium as it is.

Older modwood was prone to some issues which I'm assured have been dealt with (missus is a building designer and has done decks for clients recently and they love it) as long as it's installed correctly, issues should be minimal. 

As for stains, I've read a bit of a gurney after a BBQ and should be ok, shit, it's a deck after all, a bit of life in or on it is to be expected


----------



## dicko (2/10/14)

Yob said:


> Ha.. Cunny funt
> Thanks lads, plenty to go on here.
> Leaning towards the Q but will go have a look and see what I fall in love with.
> Cheers


If you do decide on the Q go the family model as the model below it has only one burner, I am lead to believe, and does not get as hot as the family.

With a Weber Q you need to follow the cooking instructions to achieve a great result.

If you are a bloke that wants to stand at the Barbie and constantly turn an fiddle with the meat then a Weber Q is NOT for you.

I have the family Q and I bought a Baby Q for caravan and picnics etc.

Best barbie I have ever had.


----------



## philmud (2/10/14)

dicko said:


> If you do decide on the Q go the family model as the model below it has only one burner, I am lead to believe, and does not get as hot as the family.


It does only have one burner, but it gets pretty bloody hot. The biggest reason I regret not going the Family Q is the space on the hot plate. The 220 is great for cooking dinner and even small gatherings, but when we have larger gatherings I'm cooking in batches. Plus the lid isn't high enough to do a beer-can chook.



dicko said:


> If you are a bloke that wants to stand at the Barbie and constantly turn an fiddle with the meat then a Weber Q is NOT
> for you.


Yep, forget what you think you know about BBQing. These things are not designed for blokes who like to fiddle with their meat while they are cooking lunch.


----------



## sluggerdog (2/10/14)

I've got a 5 burner beefeater, cost me around $1200 from memory maybe 5 years ago. To be honest it's about as good as the $200 4 burner I had before that (I think it was one of the barbecue galores cheapies). It does look nicer though.

This year I've bought myself a kamado charcoal smoker and cooker, since getting the kamado my beefeater is used to cook snags and that's about it. Charocal flavour for the win. Get yourself a looftlighter (bunnings for about $40) and you can be up and cooking on the charcoal within 20 mins. Similar to the amount of time I needed to preheat my beefeater anyway.

If your set on gas I'd also probably vote for the Weber Q.


----------



## Camo6 (2/10/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Yep, forget what you think you know about BBQing. These things are not designed for blokes who like to fiddle with their meat while they are cooking lunch.


Tell that to Cocko... boom tish


----------



## lukasfab (2/10/14)

these weber q's must be something else ha?
need to see one in action


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/10/14)

For well under a G you could get a Weber Q and a Webber kettle and have the best of both worlds. They would look pretty schmick built in side by side.
I have had a Webber Q for a couple of months and love it. Heaps quicker than a normal BBQ, uses much less gas and is constructed of Stainless (burners) and Aluminium (body). The last BBQ I had rusted out within 3 years (tropics) so this was a major consideration.
The taste of the food is much better too as the smoke is convected around the meat.
If you go the Q make sure you spend the extra $30 to get the top of the line Family Q as it has a higher hood and a temp gauge.


----------



## Yob (2/10/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> For well under a G you could get a Weber Q and a Webber kettle and have the best of both worlds.
> If you go the Q make sure you spend the extra $30 to get the top of the line Family Q as it has a higher hood and a temp gauge.


Just talking about this with a workmate, will probably end up with both


----------



## niftinev (2/10/14)

> If your set on gas I'd also probably vote for the Weber Q.


I've had a Webber Q for about 4 years and wouldn't recommend one to anyone.

We bbq a lot in my family (3-4 times a week)

I think any reasonable hooded bbq would be better than a Webber Q

Was rapt when we first got ours but the drawbacks were immediate (I didn't have a say in it), no rotisserie, no solid plate (for cooking soft foods like eggs, fish fillets etc) and the plastic side flaps are useless for any thing, just flex down and your stuff falls off unless it is very light.

They don't like wind when it is cold (have trouble heating up and staying hot)

The burner needs to be cleaned with welding cleaner tips if you use it a lot as the holes a quite small and will block after time and only has one burner

My hood is all corroded and the paint is flaking off

For the dollars you spend on one I Know I could buy something a lot better


----------



## Danwood (2/10/14)

It'll look great when it's finished, mate.

Just my 2c....I'd definitely go charcoal/wood, purely for the deliciousness factor.

And you mentioned a pizza oven in the future. Maybe it'd be worth reinforcing a corner of the deck with a couple of extra supports ?

They can obviously get pretty heavy with all the sand and bricks etc.


----------



## mxd (2/10/14)

Yob said:


> (missus is a building designer and has done decks for clients recently and they love it)


Would u like to buy a franchise for decks Carports etc .. I have one for a god price


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/10/14)

niftinev said:


> I've had a Webber Q for about 4 years and wouldn't recommend one to anyone.
> 
> We bbq a lot in my family (3-4 times a week)
> 
> ...


Gday Nev,
It would appear there are quite a few who would disagree but its good to hear varied opinions. Ill take on board the bit about cleaning the burners though.

Most of the issues you raise have been accounted for (maybe since you had yours?).
You can get a rotisary complete with hood extension- something like $200 I think. 
You can get a half plate- cost me $70 but havent needed to use it yet.
The side flaps on mine are great- no flex. Perhaps a recent improvement.
Building one in will remove issues of wind affected heat loss but to be honest every BBQ ive had experiences this.


----------



## DU99 (2/10/14)

:icon_offtopic: what about future wood from master's,saw these unit's on tele the new models are 3 burner


----------



## Yob (2/10/14)

Why get imitations?


----------



## bradsbrew (2/10/14)

Obviously not the size yob would need but I bought one of these a month or so ago. I originally went to purchase a Q2, but was told this one is better (yes i know its BBQ galores own brand) because it has the two burners and is hotter when wanted. It did cost more than the webber and I also bought a half plate as well. I have used it at least five nights a week since buying it, also took it camping. I did have to change how I use a BBQ but the food has been great. This is 7 german sausages 150g each.


----------



## vykuza (2/10/14)

Go for a Kamado style BBQ! (or an original, if you can spare the cash).

Grill, smoke, pizza like a pro, and if you go top end, it'll be so pretty the Mrs will even love it.

Downside: takes 6 people to move it

Here's a nice side by side with a gas BBQ setup




And here's one of the original styles (a bloody big one)




I bought a cheapie steel one from Bunnings called an Acorn, and all I want to do is upgrade to a ceramic one now! Really love what it does for a BBQ, roasts, slow cooked ribs etc.


----------



## seamad (2/10/14)

You can't have too many cooking options...
Had a weber family Q for many years and it has been the best gas bbq I've owned ( nearly all my rellies now have one after seeing mine in action, )
I also have one of these ( picture not mine as currently building my outdoor area, including a 1m brick wfo )







The primo cooks better than gas, but takes a little bit longer to get organized.It also cooks pizza way better than a gas bbq. Had to replace the seals with ceramic tape as cooking pizza at @ 350-400C burnt the original ones out.They are great for slow cooking, smoking etc.


----------



## Yob (2/10/14)

Nick R said:


> Go for a Kamado style BBQ! (or an original, if you can spare the cash).
> 
> Grill, smoke, pizza like a pro, and if you go top end, it'll be so pretty the Mrs will even love it.
> 
> ...


Not sure the budget is stretching that far Nick.. fecking bling though.. all it needs is a Cobra Font


----------



## sluggerdog (2/10/14)

Nick R said:


> Go for a Kamado style BBQ! (or an original, if you can spare the cash).
> 
> I bought a cheapie steel one from Bunnings called an Acorn, and all I want to do is upgrade to a ceramic one now! Really love what it does for a BBQ, roasts, slow cooked ribs etc.


Akorn is what I have as well. It's fantastic. I don't see the need to get the ceramic ones though, maybe I'm missing something? I like to move my around a bit. It's also gets less hot on the outside apparently so good for young kids.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/10/14)

sluggerdog said:


> This year I've bought myself a kamado charcoal smoker and cooker, since getting the kamado my beefeater is used to cook snags and that's about it. Charocal flavour for the win.* Get yourself a looftlighter* (bunnings for about $40) and you can be up and cooking on the charcoal within 20 mins. Similar to the amount of time I needed to preheat my beefeater anyway.


I just went out and bought one today, these things fcking rock, wish I'd know about them sooner!

EDIT: also will be getting an akorn in the very near future, dropped enough hints for the wife to hopefully buy one for my bday


----------



## zappa (2/10/14)

That's not a lighter.

That's a lighter


----------



## Spiesy (2/10/14)

A few years back I saw a show on Southern (USA) BBQ'ing. We think we know how to BBQ, but those guys _really_ no how to BBQ, or barbecue as they say.
The thing that got me were there wood/coal fired barbies where the grill could be raised or lowered, to adjust the temperature the food is exposed to - what a great idea.

When I buy a house, I'm certainly going to have a BBQ with a grill/hotplate combo that I can raise and lower. 

Maybe like this, but not so insane: http://bbqguam.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/santa-maria-style-bbq-pits.html


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/10/14)

Bloody hell that's some impressive shit. Would be a bit of a pain in the arse but if you just wanted to quickly burn some snags for the kids dinner.


----------



## vykuza (2/10/14)

sluggerdog said:


> Akorn is what I have as well. It's fantastic. I don't see the need to get the ceramic ones though, maybe I'm missing something? I like to move my around a bit. It's also gets less hot on the outside apparently so good for young kids.


Mine's getting a bit of rust on the fittings and after I left the cover off one rainy night, it filled some of the wall with water, which I had to boil/evaporate out. But mostly for the bling factor, and even more heat for hardcore pizza crusts. 

The lid seal on the Akorn is also quite terrible - replace it with something that blocks the air better if you have the chance. I got a nomex gasket from bbqgaskets.com, so it's good if I ever want to attempt re-entry into the atmosphere in my BBQ without burning up 

If anyone goes a kamado and plans getting in to slow cooking and smoking on it (think pulled pork, beef ribs, pork ribs) you can upgrade with an Auber Instruments PID to keep the temperature super steady with a little fan that blows air in to feed the charcoal. I got one, and can do a slow smoke over 12 hours without having to add more fuel or even open the lid. Linky: http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_27&products_id=396 Fits the Akorn without having to do any mods.


----------



## seamad (2/10/14)

Nick R said:


> Mine's getting a bit of rust on the fittings and after I left the cover off one rainy night, it filled some of the wall with water, which I had to boil/evaporate out. But mostly for the bling factor, and even more heat for hardcore pizza crusts.
> 
> The lid seal on the Akorn is also quite terrible - replace it with something that blocks the air better if you have the chance. I got a nomex gasket from bbqgaskets.com, so it's good if I ever want to attempt re-entry into the atmosphere in my BBQ without burning up
> 
> If anyone goes a kamado and plans getting in to slow cooking and smoking on it (think pulled pork, beef ribs, pork ribs) you can upgrade with an Auber Instruments PID to keep the temperature super steady with a little fan that blows air in to feed the charcoal. I got one, and can do a slow smoke over 12 hours without having to add more fuel or even open the lid. Linky: http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_27&products_id=396 Fits the Akorn without having to do any mods.


I was going to get one of these when I got my primo xl







The Aussie distributor for Primo said he had one and had never used it and reckoned you don't need one. He offered to sell it to me if I wanted one after using the primo a bit. I've found that the temperature stability of the bbq doesn't require one, once you get used to the correct vent openings it will chug along all day without adjustment. The thing weighs a tonne and with that large thermal mass temps don't fluctuate.


----------



## wobbly (2/10/14)

I bought one of these "Char-Broil-Quantum-Infrared-Grills" from Master a couple of years ago now and it is just the "ducks Nuts" http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com.au/2011/09/char-broil-quantum-infrared-grill.html

No regrets at all and the "self clean feature" (heat to high temp) is such a god send

Wobbly


----------



## Batz (2/10/14)

Not too many options Yob, should be an easy decision. :lol:  :lol:

Me? I have an old 4 burner that cost around $100 about 4-5 years ago. Around 2 years ago I bought a Weber Q, it's only me and the wife at home now days so the little baby size suits, and it fits in the caravan as well. The 4 burner now is the table for the Weber Q.
I have some mates who all bought fancy barby's around 2 years back, stainless and bling azz. They all look like crap now.

Batz


----------



## 2much2spend (2/10/14)

http://www.biggreenegg.com
This the rig I run! Worth the cash
Also the is this can be found at BBQ galore 
http://www.kamadojoe.com/index.php


----------



## Edak (2/10/14)

I should add that I also have the acorn kamado and it's great for pulled pork see the smoking meats thread for example. It's cheaper than the Joe or the green egg and it's evident but it's still great to cook on. I only use it for low and slow, just too lazy to start up the charcoal so that's why I got the turbo. 

I would love to get the komodo kamado but that's like 5k.


----------



## Engibeer (2/10/14)

I have only read the first two pages of this thread so I apologise if this has already been mentioned.

BBQ's don't have a great resale value.

I took advantage of this about a year ago. I got a 1yr old $1200 Beefeater, 5 burner plus side burner, off gumtree for $400. Looked as though it had been used about twice.

I purchased it off a school teacher who had just built a new house, I asked him "are you going to buy a built-in?" as I was loading up my new BBQ. He said that was what he had in mind and I replied "oh, really? I would have just kept this and removed it from the trolley... you know these are the same as the built ins, just with different mounts?" the look on his face said it all, but it was too late.

Anyway, up until this point I only had charcoal BBQ's for several years - Mrs wanted the convenience of gas - yet I'm the one that always cooks on it!

2nd hand barbies all the way.


----------



## doon (3/10/14)

I just went and checked out the akorn kamado and the vision kamado.

The akorn was dreadful rivets had bent the shell, lid didnt line up to seal properly etc.

Vision on the other hand looked bloody great. Would definitely spend the etc to get it over akorn


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/10/14)

then you've got people like this guy, who reckon the akorn is the duck's nuts. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAB3kEMvD0_9IaQ6IL6R2cQ


----------



## beercus (14/10/14)

Yob, still looking for a BBQ?

http://www.graysonline.com/lot/0001-3126276/outdoor-living/gasmate-stylus-4-burner-outdoor-kitchen

pic up Cheltnam

Beercus


----------



## Yob (14/10/14)

holy shit 

will keep an eye on that :super:


----------



## wobbly (14/10/14)

According to "Choice" they tested 27 BBQ';s ranging in price from $179 to $2200 BBQ and concluded that the "Webber Genesis-E330" was the best of those tested.

Not cheap though at around $1600

Wobbly


----------



## Edak (14/10/14)

wobbly said:


> According to "Choice" they tested 27 BBQ';s ranging in price from $179 to $2200 BBQ and concluded that the "Webber Genesis-E330" was the best of those tested.
> 
> Not cheap though at around $1600
> 
> Wobbly


So they didn't test any of the turbo elite range? It's outside of that price range...


----------



## Yob (1/11/14)

Update on Deck and BBQ Area




New Ramp up




Lower Deck Area




Upper Deck Area




BBQ are (old BBQ)




Bar/Bench area still to have the pavers and stacked stone cladding added




Reverse view


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/11/14)

All it needs now is 576 (24*24) swap bottles lined up for a photo


----------



## Whiteferret (1/11/14)

Looking good Yob, have you done the works yourself?

Is the ramp wide enough for Idzys kettle next time?


----------



## Yob (1/11/14)

No and yes in that order


----------



## Grainer (1/11/14)

you should have enough room to put 2 kegs under the BBQ on either side with taps built in for those party's u are always having


----------



## Tahoose (2/11/14)

Wow that came along quickly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/11/14)

nicely done


----------



## Robbo2234 (2/11/14)

Here is my bbq kinda stainless steel 8 burner. 6 for grill plate 1 wok and 1 rear burner for rotiserie. If I had the cash I would go for a bbq factory / lifestyle ones but for under 1k it dose very well!


----------

